# What make of vehicle has the WORST drivers ?



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We spend hours on the streets, and have seen it all.

Volvo gets my vote for having the #1 worst drivers of all time.

It's no coincidence IMHO that Uber has a contract with Volvo to order 24,000 self driving cars either. Think about it, the people who drive these things today are so slow and erratic in their lane changes, turning corners, parking and signalling, etc, that Uber probably figured it would make social acceptance better if they used Volvo's, because the current driver's operate the vehicles just like SDC's are working today........slow and erratic in their lane changes, turning corners, parking and signalling, etc. LOL !!

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...h-up-to-24000-self-driving-cars-idUSKBN1DK1NH

But speaking seriously, in my market, they are a hazard and proximity to any Volvo is to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

The Toyota Prius, as you usually see *taxicab*, and occasional Lyft and Uber drivers behind the wheel.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber cars have the worst drivers


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

People with Lyft Amps are usually the worst drivers.

...and Prius' owners.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> People with Lyft Amps are usually the worst drivers.
> 
> ...and Prius' owners.


LOL I actually have a Lyft amp..........and a Lyft coat too.........


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

BMW . Bowel Movement Walking . They think they own the road and they drive like idiots . Evidently turn signals are not included with BMWs .


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> BMW . Bowel Movement Walking . They think they own the road and they drive like idiots . Evidently turn signals are not included with BMWs .


Absolutely true in my area. I don't know if it is a prerequisite to drive like an idiot to buy a BMW, but our local dealerships seem to require it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> LOL I actually have a Lyft amp..........and a Lyft coat too.........


How many rides until I can sell a coat on ebay


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Toyota. Subaru is gaining pace.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> How many rides until I can sell a coat on ebay


I'll sell mine for $100..........never worn..........


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Prius and Volt drivers. They think they can cruise at 55mph in the fast lane. Pfft.


----------



## Afflicted1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Without a doubt, BMW. 

What's the difference between a porcupine and a BMW?

A porcupine has pricks on the outside.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> I'll sell mine for $100..........never worn..........


Ebay


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

In my experience, anyone driving a white pickup truck. The Mario Andretti types in over-powered poor-handling pickup trucks are bad enough. I see plenty of them smashed to bits, or wrapped around poles or other objects they collide with, Thank Darwin. But the worker bees driving white work trucks they don't own are often terrible. Especially if the driver clearly learned how to drive in the third world. It shows. We can tell. From a mile away.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I go with a low value car with lots of fresh visible dents and long scrap marks along on the side


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Volvo gets my vote for having the #1 worst drivers of all time..


In Swedish, "Volvo" means "clueless [self-stimulator]".



LyftNewbie10 said:


> Prius


"Prius" is Japanese for "clueless".



OtherUbersdo said:


> BMW . Bowel Movement Walking . They think they own the road and they drive like idiots .


There is more than one reason that "BMW" means *B*reak* M*y *W*indows.

For a long time, the worst were SAAB drivers, but they do not make them, any more.

*S*omething *A*n *A*sshole *B*ought or *S*tupid *A*rrogant *A*sinine *B*uttwipe.

It is a tie what is the worst. In one corner, we have the plain black Escalade, Yukon or Suburban with the Uber trade dress. Uber SUV drivers are the worst.

In the other corner, we have Audi drivers. It takes a special kind of abject moron to pay for a Mercedes-Benz and accept a Volkswagen.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber cars have the worst drivers


I would be scared to order a uber for family or friend..


----------



## Fastpaylife (Aug 29, 2018)

Prius, since the early 2000's


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> The Toyota Prius, as you usually see *taxicab*, and occasional Lyft and Uber drivers behind the wheel.
> 
> View attachment 287694


This x1000


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dogs driving minis


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

nissan and ram pickups and suvs
drivers drive like the own the road


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> People with Lyft Amps are usually the worst drivers.
> 
> ...and Prius' owners.


Hey, I have a Lyft amp and have had 1 accident in over 50 years of driving! Try again.

Man, I have issues with the SUVs. You can't see traffic around them; cannot see traffic through them. They always seem to accelerate like they're afraid to give it a little gas, too. Probably because they're gas guzzlers. Mini vans the same thing. And the semis on the turnpike at night. Those suckers are out of control. There's 3 lanes and two lanes are just for them! Ask them.


----------



## Mklin (Dec 13, 2018)

Young kids in gigantic pick ups


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

You can also add cars with NY plates that start with a T and anyone with nascar stickers .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pickup truck drivers- most pax think that they are all little backwards... most idiots never put signals, never obey the signs... immigrants follow the law way better ( I own a pickup, but follow the rules)
Range Rover- in affluent areas... these 
Fools with money All buy the same vehicle, but they don't know how to drive it...

Prius- no question 
Jeep- driven by females...


----------



## Mklin (Dec 13, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> dogs driving minis


Lol


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> Absolutely true in my area. I don't know if it is a prerequisite to drive like an idiot to buy a BMW, but our local dealerships seem to require it.


The old joke about what's the difference between a porcupine and a bmw? One has the pricks on the inside.

This prick thinks you're just jealous, and knows he can drive circles around most of you.

Bad drivers are not brand loyal.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> The old joke about what's the difference between a porcupine and a bmw? One has the pricks on the inside.
> 
> This prick thinks you're just jealous, and knows he can drive circles around most of you.
> 
> Bad drivers are not brand loyal.


LOL. Not jealous at all, nor do I disagree with you. Except for driving circles around me, I promise you though, that in my area 60% of the dumbass moves on the road wear that emblem. Markets vary..


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Too bad we can't sponsor an IROC type of event. Identically prepped cars, that could be fun.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fords, any and all models and years. You do know the first auto accident was 2 Fords.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In Swedish, "Volvo" means "clueless [self-stimulator]".


That is not really correct.
They choose the Name from the Latin word "Volvere", and that means "to roll".

I drove Cars in most of Europe, (Sicily is pretty darn bad) some parts of Asia, even North Africa.
But Americans are by far the worst Drivers in the World.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> That is not really correct. They choose the Name from the Latin word "Volvere", and that means "to roll"..


Non hoc ignoro. Vero, olim, Norvegia, erant quinque nostrum aggregati festa. Sola lingua comprehensa inter omnes nostrum Latina, debebamus ista lingua loqui.


----------

